# A few flatties!



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

The wife and I have been doin pretty well on the flatties lately at our local lake. Been getting them from about 9pm-to 4am after that the bite falls way off, live bait (especially live shad) has been the ticket. Fished on bottom with very light weight. We have been targeting the sand bars with deeper water/cover close by. Here are the pics, crappy cell phone pics but they are pics none the less. The biggest my wife has gotten was close to 20lbs and the one I am holding is real close to 25lbs. We have been broken off a couple times on much bigger fish, and have had a couple in the 10-15lbs range come unbuttoned right at the boat.
I put the pic of the good channel in there too. These are just from this past weekend.

 
just a hare over 38" just shy of 25lbs

 
30'' 13lbs

 
33'' 20lbs

 
28'' 10lbs

 
right at 30'' 14lbs

Gonna keep after them i know there are some in this lake that will top 50+lbs.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Awesome fish! Ive never caughten a flathead from public waters!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Some awesome catfishing there. Great job!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

cool. i have wanted to do the summertime night bite for some crappie and bss with my wife for awhile but she hates mosquitoes. Have the bugs been bad, did you need bugspray?


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Hmmm! Wonder how those Big Cats got there 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

nope been in the boat and the bugs haven't been bad at all, we have been using an led lantern and it really seems to not attract to many bugs either. Lonnie i think I may have an idea of how they got in there ! That is a beast that mark has! I might try up there pretty soon. Ian has been out here a few times since friday too!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great job on some nice flatties shows stocking programs do work!!!


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

You guys keep weeding out all those babies for me and I'll swoop in for a 50+ when you least expect it . I'm working on pouring a 4 ounce Roadrunner Head once I get it painted up those hawgs will be in trouble!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Big Joshy said:


> cool. i have wanted to do the summertime night bite for some crappie and bss with my wife for awhile but she hates mosquitoes. Have the bugs been bad, did you need bugspray?


I've been out a few times now. No mosquitos on the lake at all.. Couple ankle biting flies but thats before the sun goes down.


Nice Fish Fishintechnician! How'd they taste?


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

That last picture of your flatties must have been on of your 4am fish. Looks like you're asleep.

Awesome pictures though!


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

fishintechnician........very impressive! Your on to them, fella.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

yeah i think we have a pretty good pattern dialed in, the hardest part is keeping our shad alive. A buddy of mine has been fishing the same lake and he has shown me a couple pics of 2 that have been close to 40lbs. Im gonna stay after them until I can get one of the big girls. By th eway all were released to be caught another day.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Great work man! I need to get my boat out of the garage soon! I haven't been on it since my son was born 4 weeks ago.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

nice job man, its really been fun out there this year. But i have to say anyone on these boards who knows of this lake please put them back if u go. Ive been flathead fishing this lake for 10yrs and its taken it a very long time for them to reproduce enough to get up in numbers. [would only catch 1 to 2 a year] This lake is also a very small lake and every one taken out just hurts it that much more. Im pretty sure fishintechnician would appreciate it to.

Thank you


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Allen, I highly doubt anyone knows what lake/lakes this is. And I really dont see why anyone would keep a flathead. Not good eating at all, the channels maybe but even they are not good once they get over about 5lbs. But I do second what he is saying please c and r, that way the great fishing will continue.


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

Flatheads in an upground reservoir? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I know it sounds weird but they are there, and very large along with walleye,perch, crappie, some great smallies and some very large bluegill. The res is a little tricky to fish since the water is pretty clear, but it is in my top 5 favorite places to fish


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

I know man im just saying our location is richwood ohio how many lakes are there around town lol, and for them being in that up ground lake ive seen pics and heard of big ones being caught from there from a few different people. Me and a buddy of mine were thinking about hittin that up here pretty soon seems how its only like what 20min or so from richwood.


fishintechnician sent u a pm


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Fishintechnition, you said they were all released to be caught another day? In some of your pics it appears your standing in a livingroom or something?

A

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Mr. A said:


> Fishintechnition, you said they were all released to be caught another day? In some of your pics it appears your standing in a livingroom or something?
> 
> A
> 
> I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


Maybe he has a houseboat. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Not a house boat just a lake in my front yard lol, literally less than 30 yards off my porch. All are swimming to be caught again


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

CarpFreak5328 said:


> I know man im just saying our location is richwood ohio how many lakes are there around town lol, and for them being in that up ground lake ive seen pics and heard of big ones being caught from there from a few different people. Me and a buddy of mine were thinking about hittin that up here pretty soon seems how its only like what 20min or so from richwood.
> 
> 
> fishintechnician sent u a pm


There are actually quite a few, just have to know where to look, and who to ask. And there are plenty of places withing 30 mins of us


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

CRAPPIECOMMANDER said:


> Hmmm! Wonder how those Big Cats got there
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I would not post this on a public forum. I don't know how they got there but I do know transferring fish from one lake to another is illegal...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Yes you are right but knowledge of such is not


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

fishintechnician said:


> Not a house boat just a lake in my front yard lol, literally less than 30 yards off my porch.


Well, that narrows the location down a little bit as your town is in your data. Congratulations on your fishing success. I'm sorry that the posting of it is causing you grief, but I understand everyone's concern. Why don't all of you with concerns delete any reference to location and let all of this evaporate into the ether.

Post a picture of a flattie, muskie, or bass in your living room and you are going to get grief on most fishing forums regardless of the legality or whether or not it went back to the lake. That is a fact which gives the moderators gray hair.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah i just kinda wanted to share some pics of a few nice fish, my intent is never to cause problems.


----------

